# Water filter - needed?



## wayno (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi I have a Sage oracle 990 which is 3 months old and has flashed up "change water filter" (or Similar)

I have never used tap nor filtered water - always used Volvic - do I need to change the filter? if so how frequently ?

Also does anyone know where to find the machine's batch number?

TIA

Wayne


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

I wouldn't bother with filter. Especially if you use bottled water, i.e. Volvic. I would take it out completely, use bottled water and stick to a descaling regime 1/2 year.

Not sure about batch number. I'd expect it to have a sticker on coffee machine somewhere..


----------

